# معاني الرجولة و معاني الأنوثة



## الملك العقرب (8 أكتوبر 2007)

معاني الرجولة​*1) الرجولة شهامة : استعداد للبذل والتضحية من أجل الآخر. *
*2) الرجولة شجاعة : قدرة على مواجهة الصعاب ، إقدام على العمل الصالح ، ثقة بالنفس قوية ، لذلك يعجب الولد منذ طفولته بالجندي والقائد والمحارب والقديس .*
*3) الرجولة قيادة : قدرة على تنظيم العمل الجماعي من أجل تحقيق هدف نبيل ، قيادة بعيدة عن السيطرة والكبرياء والتحكم ( الرجل رأس المرأة ) .*​*4) الرجولة جِدّية : الوضوح وعدم الالتواء ، وإقبال على الواجب دون تردد أو إرجاء ، التزام بالمبادئ الإنسانية، وفاء بالوعد...*​*5) الرجولة أبوّة : أبوّة مسؤولة مستعدة للبذل والتضحية من أجل الأطفال ومواجهة المشاكل والصعاب بشجاعة والدفاع عن الأسرة وقيادتها قيادة سليمة بحب وحزم . *​معاني الأنوثة​*1) الأنوثة رقة : لطف ولباقة ونعومة في التعامل مع الآخرين . *​*2) الأنوثة عاطفية : الانفعال لآلام الآخرين وهمومهم انفعالاً إيجابياً يدفع إلى تقديم العون وإلى التضامن.*
*3) الأنوثة جمال : جمال الصفات ولطف الطباع بالإضافة إلى جمال الجسم ، الأنوثة إمكانية داخل المرأة تشعّ جمالاً خارجياً يظهر في حضورها وذكائها وأسلوب تفكيرها وطريقة تفاعلها وأسلوب معالجتها للأمور . *
*4) الأنوثة أمومة : تؤهل الفتاة أن تصير أماً ، تعطي الحياة ، ترعى أطفالها برقة وحنان ، تضحي من أجل زوجها وأطفالها ، والآخرين ، تبذل من وقتها وصحتها وقوتها بلا حساب ؛ مبدأ " الغيرية " هو السائد في حياتها .*
ملاحظة هامة :
*إن معاني الرجولة والأنوثة التي ذكرنا عامة ونسبية لا تقتصر على طرف دون آخر ففي كل من الرجل والمرأة بعض من صفات الآخر ، كما أن هناك فروقاً فردية وتربوية تلعب دوراً في تكوينها ، فليس هناك رجولة مطلقة كاملة، ولا أنوثة مطلقة كاملة ، فالصفات العامة للذكورة تغلب على الرجل ، والصفات العامة للأنوثة تغلب على المرأة ، ومردّ ذلك يعود إلى الغدد الصماء فهي في الرجل تفرز هرمونات الذكورة والأنوثة معاً حيث يقوم الكبد بتكسير أغلب الهرمونات الأنثوية وتبقى الهرمونات الذكرية في الرجل هي الغالبة والسائدة بينما يحدث العكس في المرأة حيث تفرز الغدد الصماء لديها هرمونات الأنوثة والذكورة ، وتبقى الهرمونات الأنثوية هي الغالبة والسائدة.  *​الرجولة والأنوثة ، رؤية مسيحية​*يسود المجتمع البشري عامة ، ومجتمعنا الشرقي خاصة » فكر عدم المساواة « بين الرجل والمرأة . إن كثيراً من الانحرافات الفكرية والسلوكية تعود إلى فكر عدم المساواة هذا ؛ فالاتجاهات الاجتماعية التي لا تساوي بين الرجل والمرأة تجعل الفتى ينمو وفي داخله شعور بأنه أعلى من الفتاة ومتفوّق عليها وإن سبب تفوقه هو أنه خلق ذكراً ! إن اعتزازه بذكورته اليوم وبرجولته غداً مبني على التقليل من قيمة الأنوثة . نجد هذا واضحاً جداً في موقف الأسرة (الأب خاصة ) حينما يكون المولود بنتاً بالمقارنة بموقفها حين يكون صبياً. *
*عندما يسود المجتمع والبيت فكر عدم المساواة هذا يؤثر سلبياً على نظرة كل جنس إلى نفسه وإلى الجنس الآخر. فقد ينظر الفتى إلى الفتاة نظرة دونية ، فهي أدنى منه ، وهو أعلى منها . إنها مجرّد جسد مخلوق لأجل خدمته ، إنه سيدها ، يستمتع بها دون اعتبار لشخصها وحضورها الإنساني فتصبح متغرّبة عن ذاتها ومستلبة في مجتمعها وحياتها . *
*هكذا تتكون مع الأيام اتجاهات سلبية عن الأنوثة وسلوكيات خاطئة عن الرجولة الحقة .*
*كذلك بالنسبة إلى الفتاة ، فهي بحكم تقاليد وقيم المجتمع الذكورية تتربى على أنها إنسان من الدرجة الثانية، ويُدخَل في روعها أنها مخلوق ناقص ، بالمقارنة مع الفتى ، فهي دونه قوة وذكاء ، يحتل هو مكانة القوي في حين تحتل هي مكانة الضعيف . له أن يأمر وعليها أن تطيع وتخضع ، وهذا ما يجعلها غير راضية عن أنوثتها التي يقلل المجتمع من قيمتها ، وربما رافضة لها . *
*هكذا ينشأ صراع غامض في لا وعي كل من الرجل والمرأة قبل الزواج وبعده ، يصبح مصدراً لمشاكل وخلافات قد تهدد حياة الأسرة واستقرارها . *
*لا شك أن مسألة اللاّمساواة هذه ، ومسألة اغتراب المرأة واستلابها ، قد خفّتْ حدّتها اليوم بعض الشيء في بعض المجتمعات بفعل الثقافة والتقدم الحضاري والديمقراطية ، إلاّ أنها بقيت مسألة قائمة وضاغطة تغيّب كلاً من المرأة والرجل عن إنسانيته المدعو إليها . *​كيف ينظر الكتاب المقدّس إلى هذه المسألة ؟​*الإنسان في فكر الله وفي الكتاب المقدس هو الرجل والمرأة معاً . » فخلق الله الإنسان على صورته ، على صورة الله خلقه ، ذكراً وأنثى خلقهم « ( تك 1 / 27 ) . *
*"وقال الرب الإله ، لا يحسن أن يكون الإنسان وحده فلأصنعنّ له معيناً نظيره " ( تك 2 / 18 ) . إن كلمة نظيره هنا تعني في نفس مستواه وعلى مثاله . *
*" فقال الإنسان : هذه المرة هي عظم من عظامي ولحم من لحمي ، هذه تسمى امرأة ، لأنها من امرئٍ أخذت ". لذلك يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلزم امرأته فيصيران جسداً واحداً ( تك 2 / 23 - 24 ) . *
*من هذه الشواهد الكتابية الصارخة يمكننا أن نستنتج الآتي : *
*1) خُلِق الإنسانُ رجلاً وامرأة . *
*2) المرأة تكمّل الرجل كما يكمّل الرجل المرأة . فالمؤنث يخلق الطابع الإنساني شأنه شأن المذكر وكلاهما يتكاملان ليس فقط من الناحية الجسدية والنفسية بل من الناحية الكيانية أيضاً وبفضل ازدواجهما يحقق الإنسان ذاته تحقيقاً كاملاً . *
*3) الرجل والمرأة متساويان في القيمة الإنسانية وفي الحقوق ، لقد خلقهما الله على صورته في كيفيتين مختلفتين .*
*4) إن اختلافهما في الصفات والخصائص ( رجولة - أنوثة ) لا يتعارض أبداً مع فكرة المساواة بينهما . إن المساواة هنا يجب ألاّ تُفهم على أنها مساواة تعادلية ( تماثلية ) ، مساواة تزيل الفوارق الطبيعية ، إن هذه الفوارق تكميلية وضرورية ضرورة مطلقة ، إنها تمايز لا تميّز . من هنا يجب علينا أن نعي تماماً المقصود من كلمة " المساواة " . فحين نقول المرأة مساوية للرجل لا نعني بذلك أنها مشابهة ( مماثلة ) له في صفاته وخصائصه ، فهي طبعاً تختلف عنه تماماً ويجب أن تختلف لكنها في الوقت نفسه مساوية له في الحقوق والقيمة والكرامة . لقد ساوى الله بين الرجل والمرأة حين خلقهما ، وقد أوكل إليهما معاً وبالتساوي " مهمة الأرض " : " املأوا الأرض وأخضعوها« ( تك 1 / 28 ) . في هذه الآية لا يخوّل الله الرجل والمرأة القدرة على الإنجاب فقط من أجل استمرار الجنس البشري بل يقلدهما أيضاً مهمة الأرض "أخضعوها" أي استثمار مواردها . وبهذه المهمة يتساوى في المسؤولية الرجل والمرأة منذ البدء . إن المرأة والرجل بهذه المبادلة الزوجية المخصبة بينهما في السيادة على الأرض وإخضاعها ، لا يعبران عن مساواة تعادلية تزيل الفوارق ، كما أسلفنا ، بل يعبران عن العلاقة الأكثر طبيعية بينهما ، المتجاوبة مع قصد الله في وحدة الاثنين ، ليس فقط في الإنجاب والعيش في العائلة ، بل في بناء التاريخ وحضارة الحياة والحب . هذه المساواة الجوهرية لم تستمر للأسف ، بسبب خطيئة السقوط ، فالمجرّب خرّب العلاقة بين الله والإنسان ، فتخربت بين الإنسان والإنسان ( بين الرجل والمرأة ) ؛ إن انفصال الإنسان عن الله أدى تلقائياً إلى الانفصال بين الرجل والمرأة ، فانقسم الإنسان على نفسه ، وتحوّل الحب إلى أنانية والاتحاد إلى انفصام وتنافر وصراع فضاعت المساواة وحلّ محلها التسلّط من جانب الرجل والخضوع بذل من جانب المرأة . وتحوّلت المرأة من شريك نظير للرجل إلى وسيلة إنجاب ومتعة . *
*غير أن محبة الله الخالقة أَبَتْ إلا أن تكون أيضاً محبة مخلِّصة فكان التجسّد وكان الفداء وكانت الكنيسة فالأسرار، وهنا كان سر الزواج الذي يعطي الرجل والمرأة بحضور المسيح ونعمته ، إمكانية الوحدة والتساوي في القيمة والحقوق والكرامة الإنسانية ، ويجعل كلاً منهما محوراً للآخر وإمكانية أن يجعلا الله محوراً لحياتهما المشتركة يقدسها ويخصبها بنعمته . *
*هوذا القديس بولس يهتف : "غير أن الرجل ليس من دون المرأة ، ولا المرأة من دون الرجل في الرب" ( 1 كو: 11/11 ) . وفي موضع آخر يقول :"...وليس هناك ذكر ولا أنثى لأنكم جميعاً واحد في المسيح يسوع " ( غلا 3 / 28 ) . *

*واليوم ، إن كان روح العالم وأصنامه قد شوّهت صورة الرجولة والأنوثة ، فعلى عاتقنا نحن كشباب مسيحي ملتزم ، تقع مسؤولية تصحيح هذه الصورة في أفعالنا كما في أقوالنا ، لقد ركز المسيح على الإنسان كله كرجلٍ وامرأة ،كنفسٍ وجسدٍ ، ركّز عليه في وحدته وقدّسه ، بل ألّهه ، فصار المسيحي بالنعمة قادراً على أن يُعلن بهاء المسيح ويكشف عن قوته ولطفه ، عن حزمه ووداعته وحبه ، وأن يتخذ موقفاً سليماً من الجنس ، فيعيش الشاب المسيحي الرجولة في قوتها وملئها ، وتعيش الشابة المسيحية الأنوثة في وداعتها وجمالها ويسبحان الله من خلالهما وتلك هي الرسالة التي دُعينا إليها *
*منقووول *​


----------



## الانبا ونس (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: معاني الرجولة و معاني الأنوثة*

*جميل وفعلا كلامك صح هو  دة الى بيحصل فى مجتمعنا 

ربنا يباركك وشكرا على موضوع الجميل دة كتيررررررررر​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: معاني الرجولة و معاني الأنوثة*

مرسي يا الانبا ونس ربنا يبارح حياتك


----------



## farawala (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: معاني الرجولة و معاني الأنوثة*

موضوع رائع
وشكرا على تعب محبتك


----------



## mrmr120 (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: معاني الرجولة و معاني الأنوثة*

موضوع اكتر من تحفة 
لانة بيبين للراجل والمراة اهميتهم لبعض 
من وجهة نظر الناس ومن وجهة نظر الكتاب المقدس 
بجد تسلم ياملك العقرب على لموضوع المهم دة​


----------



## monlove (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: معاني الرجولة و معاني الأنوثة*

*شكرا لكلمات الجميلة دي*


----------



## الملك العقرب (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: معاني الرجولة و معاني الأنوثة*

مرسي يا اخواتي كلامكم الجميل ده بيفرحني


----------



## R0O0O0KY (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: معاني الرجولة و معاني الأنوثة*

موضوع فوق الرررررررروعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## الملك العقرب (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: معاني الرجولة و معاني الأنوثة*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> موضوع فوق الرررررررروعة​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​
> 
> سلام و نعمة​


ربنا يخليك يا باشا انت اروع بامانة ربنا يخليك مرسي علي ردك الجميل ده


----------



## العجايبي (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: معاني الرجولة و معاني الأنوثة*

_*موضوعك اكثر من رائع وجميل
وكلمات الموضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*_


----------



## the servant (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: معاني الرجولة و معاني الأنوثة*

سلام ونعمة اخي ملك,,,

فعلا موضوع حلو كتير ...وفعلا زي ما قال اخواتي شامل للجميع شباب وشابات


----------



## doody (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: معاني الرجولة و معاني الأنوثة*

*موضوعك بجد صح و جايز نكون سمعناه قبل كده بس الكلام المرة دى روعه 
بجد كلام رائع وموضوع تحفه
مرررررررررررسى خالص*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: معاني الرجولة و معاني الأنوثة*

كلمات روعه ومعانى اروع ....... ميرسى يا كينج على اختيارك للموضوع الرا ئع والمفيد .....وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## الملك العقرب (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: معاني الرجولة و معاني الأنوثة*

ربنا يبارك حياتكم يا اخوتي الرب يحمي الجميع من الجنسين


----------



## Abu_TwaL (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: معاني الرجولة و معاني الأنوثة*

*عن جد شكرا على الموضوع اخوي الملك
كثير موضوع شيق و مفيد
و شكرا على اعطائنا نظرة الكتاب المقدس للموضوع *


----------



## الملك العقرب (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: معاني الرجولة و معاني الأنوثة*

مرسي ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## mahy (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: معاني الرجولة و معاني الأنوثة*

موضوع رائع جدا جدا
 لقد ركز المسيح على الإنسان كله كرجلٍ وامرأة ،كنفسٍ وجسدٍ ، ركّز عليه في وحدته وقدّسه


----------



## الملك العقرب (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: معاني الرجولة و معاني الأنوثة*



mahy قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا جدا
> لقد ركز المسيح على الإنسان كله كرجلٍ وامرأة ،كنفسٍ وجسدٍ ، ركّز عليه في وحدته وقدّسه


 
و هي ديه حيات الشركة الروحية و الجسدية الي دايما نادو بيها الاباء الاوائل


----------

